# Announcing FABRIK: A new series for experimental sound - Radome and Transit out now!



## OrchestralTools (Oct 24, 2022)

Today we’re introducing a brand new series, FABRIK–experimental sounds for new styles.

We’re opening up this new avenue of sonic exploration with two state-of-the-art libraries: Radome and Transit. Available now at a special introductory price of €49 (regular €69) and €29 (regular €39) respectively. 



Dark, gritty, and industrial. With the FABRIK series, we have ventured beyond pristine recording studios and concert venues to capture rough, modern sounds from unexpected places.

This new series represents another palette of colors for us to explore and discover sound through, from recontextualized contemporary classical approaches to darkly textured industrial libraries, FABRIK offers another set of high-quality tools for the modern composer and creator to apply to and use in their own music, however they see fit. 

To launch this series, we’ve chosen two unique libraries which we feel resonate with the core message and aesthetic that underlies FABRIK as a whole. 

Radome is a mind-bending solo cello from a unique player. Unconventional articulations with transformative processing plus electronic sounds and mysterious noises—all captured in an unusual, evocative acoustic space–Berlin’s iconic Teufelsberg. German for ‘Devil’s Mountain’,

Take a ride with Transit through the darkest edges of an industrial wonderland and bathe in the sounds, mechanical noises, and overdriven textures of a city in motion. Paint broad strokes with majestic, gritty, evolving synth patches. Build driving, machine-like rhythms with percussive textures.

Radome product page 


https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/radome



Transit product page 


https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/transit



We really hope you enjoy these libraries. 

Best,
OT


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Oct 24, 2022)

Thats sounds dark and intense 😍


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Oct 24, 2022)

Must be from German "Fabrik", right? Factory...


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 24, 2022)

Very informative - not


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Oct 24, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> Very informative - not


If we’re lucky, we’ll get further info tonight from Orchestral Tools banner commercials posted here on Vi Control before they should have been


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

FBRK = ......... 

Any guesses ?


----------



## The Gost (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> FBRK = .........
> 
> Any guesses ?


FABRIK


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> FBRK = .........
> 
> Any guesses ?


Finally Built a Real Kontakt-Killer.

Fantasy/Battle/Romance Kit.

Best I can do on a moment's notice.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 24, 2022)

Trailer Tools?


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 24, 2022)

Did OT hire the marketing team from Spitfire Audio?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

The teaser video shows *FBRK 001* then *FBRK 002* .

I wonder what they are referring to ? Two libraries of this new FBRK Series (Maybe). or something else ?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Did OT hire the marketing team from Spitfire Audio?


I think they learned from them. No need to hire their team.


----------



## chrisav (Oct 24, 2022)

Breaking: Company to release product - news at eleven


----------



## Enc (Oct 24, 2022)

Sounds like industrial sound design. sort of. for trailers and things like that.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 24, 2022)

How much $?


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 24, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Something new, coming on October 26.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87411


Could you please save the teaser marketing for your social media channels and just wait until you have something of substance to share before posting here?

This trend is really beyond played out on this forum.


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 24, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Did OT hire the marketing team from Spitfire Audio?


Nahh. Then this would've been the first of many, 2 months in advance


----------



## KEM (Oct 24, 2022)

I’m intrigued


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 24, 2022)

My guess: Amplified pitched trailer farts.





_let the games begin..._


----------



## Markastellor (Oct 24, 2022)

I don't mind the teasers. Even if my expectations are sometimes not met, I like to dream about possibilities. If it's good and something I need I'll get it. If not I won't. OT has produced some really nice things. I'm hopeful. Fabulous Bass Recording Kazoo? Freakin Big Rennaissance Kwior?


----------



## signalpath (Oct 24, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> The teaser video shows *FBRK 001* then *FBRK 002* .
> 
> I wonder what they are referring to ? Two libraries of this new FBRK Series (Maybe). or something else ?


It may have something to do with Miles?


----------



## Vladinemir (Oct 24, 2022)

Cinematic impacts and risers?


----------



## Marsen (Oct 24, 2022)

Orchestral Tools FABRIK-Serie collections are called „Transit“ and „Radome“.

Orchestral Tools FABRIK-Serie
Die Produktpalette von Orchestral Tools ist in den letzten Jahren stetig gewachsen. Der neueste Sprössling des Herstellers aus Berlin ist die FABRIK-Serie, die sich zum Produktlaunch aus den Kollektionen „Transit“ und „Radome“ zusammensetzt.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Oct 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If we’re lucky, we’ll get further info tonight from Orchestral Tools banner commercials posted here on Vi Control before they should have been


Well done I lol'ed


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Oct 24, 2022)

Ark 6


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> If we’re lucky, we’ll get further info tonight from Orchestral Tools banner commercials posted here on Vi Control before they should have been


Ok you win


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 24, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Orchestral Tools FABRIK-Serie collections are called „Transit“ and „Radome“.
> 
> Orchestral Tools FABRIK-Serie
> Die Produktpalette von Orchestral Tools ist in den letzten Jahren stetig gewachsen. Der neueste Sprössling des Herstellers aus Berlin ist die FABRIK-Serie, die sich zum Produktlaunch aus den Kollektionen „Transit“ und „Radome“ zusammensetzt.


Translated into English (via my browser):

_The product range of Orchestral Tools has grown steadily in recent years. The latest offspring of the manufacturer from Berlin is the FABRIK series, which consists of the "Transit" and "Radome" collections for the product launch._

...In other words, we'll find out on Wednesday.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jose7822 (Oct 24, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Ark 6



They already closed that chapter with Ark 5. This is supposed to be something new, so I’m assuming it’s different. At least it sounds different.


----------



## HalValla (Oct 24, 2022)

Wooptydoo


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 24, 2022)

Man, rough crowd. I think VI-C was mentioned in Sinatra's version of _New York, New York_:

"If I can *make *it there, I'll make it *any*where, it's up to *you*, VEE eye, CON Trolllllll"

As a hapless OT fanboy, I'm fine with a teaser about something new, especially since my EDU is still good, lol.

Tell you WHAT, if they want to put out teasers, announcing SINE updates would be more than welcome.


----------



## G_Erland (Oct 24, 2022)

Might the new chapter bring something interesting to Sine, i wonder.


----------



## Yury Tikhomirov (Oct 25, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Ark 6





Jose7822 said:


> They already closed that chapter with Ark 5. This is supposed to be something new, so I’m assuming it’s different. At least it sounds different.


From the teaser sounded to me like a hybrid and more modern successor of Metropolis Ark series. But who could guess.


----------



## davidson (Oct 25, 2022)

Maybe its a series of smaller libraries made from field recordings - transit (vehicles etc) and radome (I imagine you get some nice reverberations in those things).


----------



## Jose7822 (Oct 25, 2022)

Personally I don’t mind teasers if they only make you wait a couple of days. The worst are products teased MONTHS ahead of time (like that one from a certain company from the East and the West…horrible way of teasing 👎).


----------



## Flyo (Oct 25, 2022)

Teases a few days before it is good, basically give you time to think better your next purchase.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 25, 2022)

signalpath said:


> It may have something to do with Miles?



Fabrik is a club in Hamburg. OT is from Berlin.
They would not dare to come up with a product that draws inspiration from another - obviously superior - city, especially Hamburg.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 25, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Fabrik is a club in Hamburg. OT is from Berlin.
> They would not dare to come up with a product that draws inspiration from another - obviously superior - city, especially Hamburg.


😲 Hope they did not bust my beloved Fabrik 

At least sounds like explosion......have to see if its still there.....from Berlin you could really never know


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 25, 2022)

Frankly Bored Ruthless Koalas.

Sorry, what game are we playing?


----------



## MisteR (Oct 25, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Frankly Bored Ruthless Koalas.
> 
> Sorry, what game are we playing?


Yeah, I had a koala tell me he was bored once. It was brutal, but I appreciated his honesty.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Oct 25, 2022)

I know the series has ended...but Metropolis DArk


----------



## Cdnalsi (Oct 25, 2022)

Yay, more "epic" trailer BRAAMS.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 25, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> Nahh. Then this would've been the first of many, 2 months in advance


We would not have even got a full image, just a corner of a screenshot of a box... then, a day later a cup of coffee with Paul and a sound effect


----------



## G_Erland (Oct 26, 2022)

Any time known?


----------



## Jose7822 (Oct 26, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Any time known?


Nope. Just keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## onnomusic (Oct 26, 2022)

they are already on the website  



https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/radome





https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/transit


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

onnomusic said:


> they are already on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, hmmm just some "originals" like libs, not something special at all.. it hope this is not that post/announcement thingy they made recently about being in Boston etc... because if it is, i am very disappointed.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 26, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> wow, hmmm just some "originals" like libs, not something special at all.. it hope this is not that post/announcement thingy they made recently about being in Boston etc... because if it is, i am very disappointed.


Yeah, like Originals except three times as expensive, in a true German fashion.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 26, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> wow, hmmm just some "originals" like libs, not something special at all.. it hope this is not that post/announcement thingy they made recently about being in Boston etc... because if it is, i am very disappointed.


They look a lot bigger in size than "Originals". I know that isn't a mark of quality, but "Originals" are around 2.5gb these are 25.5 GB of samples (10.7 GB SINEarc compressed) for Radome and 8 GB of samples (2 GB SINEarc compressed) for transit.


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 26, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> Yeah, like Originals except three times as expensive, in a true German fashion.


If Originals had multiple mics & velocities


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2022)

They certainly sound good and are actually excellent prices judged on the Gigabytes and the quality.

It could widen Orchestral Tools appeal; but I understand it will have disappointed a lot of folks here.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Oct 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They certainly sound good and are actually excellent prices judged on the Gigabytes and the quality.
> 
> It could widen Orchestral Tools appeal; but I understand it will have disappointed a lot of folks here.


OT almost always, without exception, sounds good.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> They certainly sound good and are actually excellent prices judged on the Gigabytes and the quality.
> 
> It could widen Orchestral Tools appeal; but I understand it will have disappointed a lot of folks here.





Bee_Abney said:


> They certainly sound good and are actually excellent prices judged on the Gigabytes and the quality.
> 
> It could widen Orchestral Tools appeal; but I understand it will have disappointed a lot of folks here.


Two for $80. Not so bad. Gonna pickup for now so not falling behind if series continues.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Two for $80. Not so bad. Gonna pickup for now so not falling behind if series continues.


I'm going to have a good listen to them. These actually seem almost too perfect for me. As in, like with Spitfire textural/drone libraries, sometimes there just isn't enough left for me to do except hold down a key!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 26, 2022)

This is what the "teaser" was for?


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 26, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> My guess: Amplified pitched trailer farts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again?


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 26, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Breaking: Company to release product - news at eleven


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 26, 2022)

axb312 said:


> This is what the "teaser" was for?


Yes. That is normally the point of teasers. A product is released afterward


RogiervG said:


> wow, hmmm just some "originals" like libs, not something special at all.. it hope this is not that post/announcement thingy they made recently about being in Boston etc... because if it is, i am very disappointed.


Doesn't seem like it. They were recorded in Germany so I can't see how it would be tied to Boston. I presume the Boston stuff is something else entirely


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

Markrs said:


> They look a lot bigger in size than "Originals". I know that isn't a mark of quality, but "Originals" are around 2.5gb these are 25.5 GB of samples (10.7 GB SINEarc compressed) for Radome and 8 GB of samples (2 GB SINEarc compressed) for transit.


yes, but i am talking about a cheap library like the originals. (pricepoint so to speak)


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> Yes. That is normally the point of teasers. A product is released afterward
> 
> Doesn't seem like it. They were recorded in Germany so I can't see how it would be tied to Boston. I presume the Boston stuff is something else entirely


yes, that's why i get a bit confused: tease something that relates to Boston, but then drop something (cheap) not related to Boston.. Maybe it's a German thing? say A, do B?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2022)

Ah, much like how us Dutch people like to complain a lot?


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Ah, much like how us Dutch people like to complain a lot?


In every country people like to complain a lot. Dutch people are more direct.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> In every country people like to complain a lot. Dutch people are more direct.


Dutch like to think so hehe. In reality it’s almost always a euphemism for just being blunt /end of offtopics

@OrchestralTools Congrats on the release. Demos sound nice!


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 26, 2022)

The Cello sounds great in the walkthrough


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Dutch like to think so hehe. In reality it’s almost always a euphemism for just being blunt.


Tell that the people from other countries.. they think we (the Dutch) are very direct, not hiding away what we think by being overly polite.. It can be blunt, but often times it's what they also think, but are not brave enough to say.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 26, 2022)

I am glad you like the Dutch ways. That comes in handy, for a Dutchman.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am glad you like the Dutch ways. That comes in handy, for a Dutchman.


indeed i am.. I don't like hiding away what i think/feel. And yes i can be both friendly/tactical or blunt.. it depends on what i think/feel  no kissing up towards things/companies/persons just because of a potential "reputation/image damage" on public media you might get otherwise. 
Wishing more people would dare to do that.
Aren't you proud of your Dutch ways (communication wise)?

P.s. anyway.. going way offtopic here...


----------



## Denkii (Oct 26, 2022)

I see what you did there.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Thank you all for the kind reaction to our teaser on Monday. We're always excited to share projects we've worked on for a long time with everyone here on VI-C and we can't wait to hear what you guys think about and create with our two new libraries.

Lastly, just a quick note to say that the introductory offer on both Radome and Transit will be available until November 9. 

Best, 
OT


----------



## KJL (Oct 26, 2022)

Transit official walkthrough

Radome official walkthrough

Walkthroughs are up on their YouTube.

Okay, so its not an "orchestral tools". But i didn't expect for some of the patches to sound like a literal "tool"  . To be fair, i do like the sounds from the analog synth patches within the Transit library, but other than that, i didn't really find the inspiring spark from this creative library. The Radome one got some patches that sounded too random for me and some of it sounded really harsh i need to stop listening, turn down the volume, then continue. Every single library from their Creative Soundpacks & Organic Samples series sounded much more appetizing than this.

But also, in my opinion, rather than launching a new series of libraries, i really think they should fix the issues in the Berlin Mains first. Its their Flagship.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 26, 2022)

KJL said:


> i really think they should fix the issues in the Berlin Mains first. Its their Flagship.


THIS.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2022)

Transit graphics, walkthrough took me from quick order _ to not impressed. Not close to what was expected from OT. 
Too bad, as longtime Originals user _ open to similar /comparable OT series. 😞


----------



## davidson (Oct 26, 2022)

davidson said:


> Maybe its a series of smaller libraries made from field recordings - transit (vehicles etc) and radome (I imagine you get some nice reverberations in those things).


Nailed it


----------



## Loerpert (Oct 26, 2022)

Sounds like some nice sound designey stuff  Not something my music needs, but hey, you can't make everyone happy at the same time!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> These actually seem almost too perfect for me. As in, like with Spitfire textural/drone libraries, *sometimes there just isn't enough left for me to do except hold down a key!*


If you duct tape your cat to the keyboard and take a nap you can make music while you sleep.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> If you duct tape your cat to the keyboard and take a nap you can make music while you sleep.


🙀


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 26, 2022)

Having watched the walkthroughs, I'm even more impressed. Especially with the extended cello articulations in Randome. It definitely is not like a Spitfire drone grid or evo, where you just press the keys and wonders (that someone else wrote and performed) come forth. There are ample details to create your own layers and evolving sounds by choosing different articulations and moving between them. The harshness of some of the sounds is exactly what I have been wanting. I'd probably have to turn off the ambient mics much of the time, though it is nice to have that space available for when it can be used properly.

Transit I'm less clear on; but it also seems to be about providing you with materials to make your own musical soundscapes rather than providing them ready done. There is definitely a fair amount of it that I would use.

So, while the necessity of budgetary responsibility means that I can't just snap them up, these are definitely both on my list as potential future purchases. And I'm very interested to see what lies ahead in the Fabrik line.

I know that some were still thinking about Boston rather than the sounds from the anouncement tease and so are disappointed. But I love this sort of thing!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 26, 2022)

I thought the cello sounded pretty cool. Specially the drone section. Good stuff!


----------



## Reznov981 (Oct 26, 2022)

I own Spitfire's Estatica, which definitely covers similar ground to Radome. I'll have to play around with what I have and listen to the walkthrough again. Radome could either be a very unnecessary overlap... Or a great counterpart!

EDIT: Congrats OT on the new and interesting release!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am glad you like the Dutch ways. That comes in handy, for a Dutchman.


But can you fly?


----------



## Digivolt (Oct 26, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> I own Spitfire's Estatica, which definitely covers similar ground to Radome. I'll have to play around with what I have and listen to the walkthrough again. Radome could either be a very unnecessary overlap... Or a great counterpart!
> 
> EDIT: Congrats OT on the new and interesting release!


From what I've heard of both libs I think Radome would compliment Estatica


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 26, 2022)

I’m glad it’s not Boston. I already have Boston:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## holywilly (Oct 26, 2022)

Thanks @OrchestralTools for these awesome releases, instant buy as always. Are we expecting more FABRIK titles coming out in the near future? I truly love the non-traditional orchestral libraries from OT.


----------



## HarmonKard (Oct 26, 2022)

I went to watch the walkthrough on the OT site, and I get:

*Please enable YouTube in the marketing cookies category to watch this video.*

Huh?


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 26, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> I went to watch the walkthrough on the OT site, and I get:
> 
> *Please enable YouTube in the marketing cookies category to watch this video.*
> 
> Huh?


The walkthrough is hosted on youtube, thus you need to enable cookies right? 





click that and enable marketing cookies and you should be good to go


----------



## SvenE (Oct 26, 2022)

These are niche libraries that do the things well they promise to do. Sometimes it only takes one or two patches to justify buying a library. It all depends on what you need.


----------



## HarmonKard (Oct 26, 2022)

Getsumen said:


> The walkthrough is hosted on youtube, thus you need to enable cookies right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I dont have that little symbol in my browser, Chrome.

"The walkthrough is hosted on youtube, thus you need to enable cookies right?"

I shouldn't have to - no. No other website asks me to do this.


----------



## Getsumen (Oct 26, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I dont have that little symbol in my browser, Chrome.
> 
> ...


Well, the little please enable cookie messages takes you to the same spot. Just go there and enable marketing cookies as it says.

OT directly embeds youtube videos, not sure if doing so requires different permissions or it's just a general thing but if you don't want to enable cookies for some reason just watch it on youtube


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 26, 2022)

Transit seems to have passed me by, but Radome is on the radar housed beneath my freshly shaved
dome.


----------



## G_Erland (Oct 27, 2022)

Will single instruments be available from these collections? Thank you!


----------



## AudioXpression (Oct 27, 2022)

This is so useful


----------



## twtyler (Oct 27, 2022)

Both of these libraries sound awesome, and super affordable too. Hope to see more in this vein from OT.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Oct 30, 2022)

Is there a bundle? No, right?


----------



## davidson (Oct 30, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Is there a bundle? No, right?


I'd love to see bundle pricing with these and also the creative packs.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 2, 2022)

G_Erland said:


> Will single instruments be available from these collections? Thank you!


Currently, there are no plans to offer single instrument purchases from these libraries.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 2, 2022)

twtyler said:


> Both of these libraries sound awesome, and super affordable too. Hope to see more in this vein from OT.


Thank you very much! There's certainly lots more to come in the FABRIK series.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 2, 2022)

Tempted by Transit. Sounds very cool indeed. Been in the Berlin subway many times (it sadly doesn't sound as cool in real life and stinks)


----------



## Denkii (Nov 2, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I dont have that little symbol in my browser, Chrome.
> 
> ...


Welcome to having an online presence when you're in the EU.
The GDPR is the scourge of our existence, both marketeers and customers alike.

This is very common over here.

Edit: Sorry for the off-topic. I couldn't help it.
Edit 2: To actually leave some help: That little icon is usercentrics, a consent management platform. It should be visible on any page on that website. If you don't have it then most likely you are blocking it entirely. Are you using Brave (the browser) or any excessive anti-tracking extensions?
Try disabling that stuff for OT's website.


----------

